# I had it coming...



## Loki (Aug 16, 2005)

This could easily be one of those "you know you've been doing martial arts for to long when..." things, but I think it fits here more.

 Ever since joining Krav Maga, I got into the habit of shadowkickboxing. I do this at random, sometimes without noticing I'm doing it at all until someone points it out to me (usually my mom yelling "stop doing that!!"). I'm not an unusual case, I guess. My brother does it too, so does another friend of mine, and I'm pretty sure many of you guys do it, right? (right?!)

 Anyway, we have what we call "marking", where we either hit our target lightly, or if it's a sensitive one (head, groin), we stop right before hitting it. I sometimes go so far as to use a human target while "randomly shadowkickboxing". On this particular occasion, it was my kid sister (I tease her a lot by using her for marking and telling her that if she wants it to stop, she has to learn to defend herself). She was sitting on the counter and I was launching kicks in her general direction. Then I went for an outer slap kick (airborne instep followed by a slap-like motion outwards with the back of the foot). I slammed the ball of my foot (is that what it's called?) into the edge of the counter and cut it open. Not pretty at all.

 All this happened the night I drove my family to the airport. Good thing my dad's car isn't a stick-shift.

 My friend, who I used to mark all the time, was on the floor laughing when he heard this. I had it coming he said, and he was right. He's had his fair share of my shenanigans, but that's another story.

 An interesting note: I'm much better now, thank you, so I've gotten back into the habit of spontaneously shadowkickboxing, though I'm much more careful now. I was standing in my room and contemplating whether to execute that same kick that busted my foot. My conclusion was yes, after all, there's no chance I'd make the same mistake twice. I then promptly hit the chair with my other foot.

 Moral: Don't kick people or nothing in obstructed areas. Lure them (or yourself) away, and then kick them.


----------



## still learning (Aug 16, 2005)

Hello, Learning lessons can be fun and at times it hurts?  is that how we learn fire is hot?

 When we hear " duck' what are your instincts?  that came from a lesson!

 RUN - when someone say it or when we see everyone doing it too?

 Directions of kicking is a lesson too - awareness....will only make you better!.........Aloha


----------

